# How to: Audi TT (8J) Oil Change, Oil Service & SRI Reset



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

For those who want to change their own oil, there's not much different between the Mk2 TT and any other vehicle. You'll find specific information in the Workshop Manuals in the Knowledge Base for your specific engine, including drain plug location, torque values and oil capacity -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs
• Maintenance Procedures, D3E8026E6A3
• Fluid Capacity Tables, D3E8035E29F*









FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study...


Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs Section Index - You can either scroll down through this post or just click on the section of interest. Section 1 - Body & Interior Section 2 - Electrical Wiring Diagrams, Communications and HVAC Section 3 - Engines Section 4 - Fuel Systems...




www.ttforum.co.uk




*Oil & Filter Change - 

Oil & Filter Change 3.2 VR6*








How to: Oil & Filter Change on the 3.2 VR6


Audi TT with the 3.2 litre VR6 engine. Supplies 5.2-litres* of synthetic motor oil meeting the Audi/VW 505.01 / 502.00 specifications. My manual says use 5W40 (or 5W30 or 0W40). I used Mobil 1 0W40. New filter (I used the Mann HU 719/7x - which is identical to the Audi/VW part but only...




www.ttforum.co.uk





*Oil & Filter Change 2.5 liter TTRS*








How to: Oil & Filter Change 2.5 ltr TFSI (TTRS)


I know this will be known to many but I havnt seen a guide on here so thought I would do a write up on my weekends activity so those who have never attempted this before can have a go for themselves. This will cover an oil and filter change on a TTRS but the basics should be good for any mkII...




www.ttforum.co.uk





*Under Body Insulation Panels -*

In order to get to the oil filter and drain plug, your first challenge is to get the under body panel off and out of the way. Depending on your year and model, you may have either a one piece or two piece under body insulation panel. The one piece panel is all plastic, the two piece has a plastic front and aluminum rear panel.









FAQ - Mk2 Under Body Insulation Panels "Belly Pan"


This topic comes up from time to time especially for those who do their own oil changes. For whatever reason, Audi decided to provide two different types of Under Body Insulation Panels (aka "Belly Pans") which seem to be either engine or model specific. Shown below is the 2-piece belly pan...




www.ttforum.co.uk





To get the bolts off, you'll need two different Torx bits and one Tripple Square bit;
• T-25 (blue) goes into clip-nuts
• T-30 (red) goes into the frame
• Triple Square 8 (green) only one into the frame.

Don't be surprised to find there may be some missing or damaged bolts and/or clip-nuts. It's always a good idea to have a few spares just in case. *Note* - the image below are under body panels and screw assortment from my 3.2 VR6 Roadster.


















*Oil Filters*

The Mk2 uses a filter cartridge rather than a canister. The cartridge is specific to your engine and should include an o-ring seal which, along with the filter, fits into the oil housing cap. When inserting the filter into the cap, be sure to press down so it 'snaps' into place. If not fully seated, the oil won't pass through the filter.

Due to the design and location, removing the cap and filter can be a bit messy. Fortunately some of the caps accommodate a drain tube which allow you to drain most of the oil before you remove the cap and filter. Simply unscrew and remove the cover from the filter cap and screw in the T-40057 drain tube. The tube comes in a few different designs, but they all do the same thing. However the VR6 3.2 (BUB) engine only has an oil cap drain plug so the T-40057 drain tube can't be used.

Be sure to check the oil cap for the torque values as they differ between models.


























*Oil Sump Drain Plug*

After the oil sump drain plug is removed, be sure to replace the crush washer when you reinstall it to avoid leaks. Check the workshop manual for the correct torque values as they may differ between models.

For those who want to go one step further, it's possible to install a drain plug valve which can accommodate a drain tube similar to the one used for the oil filter. You can read more about some options here -

*Just found this: Oil Drain Valve*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9&t=237906


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

*Oil Service Reset & Service Reminder Interval Reset*

There are two setting which can be changed; Oil Service Reset (OSR) and Service Reminder Interval (SRI). The OSR can be reset manually on the instrument panel. However the SRI reset must be done either by a dealership, service shop or you can DIY with a Ross Tech VCDS or OBDeleven.

*For resetting the Oil Service Reset on the instrument panel -*

1. Turn ignition to the first on position (don't start it).
2. Pull the button on the right side of the display and hold it out for 5-seconds.
3. After you see the DIS message change, release it.
3. Turn off the ignition.
To verify -
4. Turn the key on
5. Pull button again, message should indicate the service is done










*Using a VCDS to reset the SRI

Ross Tech Youtube video here: www.youtube.com/watch?v=saMpQsjHrxM&t=2s*

1. At the first screen, select [SRI Reset]
2. After the screen changes, from the drop-down menu select "Service Reset"
3. Click [Perform SRI] button
4. When the "SRI Complete!" window pops up, click [OK]
5. Then click [Done, go back]
6. Exit VCDS, turn off the ignition and uplug the VCDS cable.
7. Cycle the ignition and verify the SRI warning is off.











*SRI Resetting with VCDS by Ross Tech

Online Demo / Manual - SRI Reset*
Ross-Tech: VCDS Tour - SRI Reset

*Using OBDeleven Oil Service Reset*

The OBDeleven can be used to reset the Oil Service Reminder. It's located under the Workshop Apps and costs 10-credits. For more information on using the OBDeleven, please follow this link where you'll find it on page 4 -

*FAQ - OBDeleven Open Box Review + Q&A*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1926901


----------

